# The 10th International I. J. Paderewski Piano Competition, 6th-20th November 2016



## Eric_58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all.
We starts live transmission from The 10th International Paderewski Piano Competition from Poland.

All auditions are available on the competition website - paderewskicompetition.pl and YouTube channel -  Paderewski Competition


----------

